# adding a new computer



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

I am trying to add a linux box. However i do not thing the issue is on the linux side.

The linux box needs to access various ports. 

88 UDP
389 UDP
464 UDP
123 UDP
88 TCP
389 TCP
445 TCP
464 TCP


What i think is happening is that SBS is not answering on these port. 

Is it possible that the proper services are not running on SBS?

If it matters i can't use server/connectcomputer even on a PC.
i think sharpoint is broke.


thanks


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Have you tried disabling the firewall on your Windows server? Or at least excluded these from the Windows Firewall?


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

Originally I open portforwading on the hardware firewall, but then I just wired the Linux box to the switch behind the firewall. 

And there is no software firewall in SBS to my knowledge.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

what are those services you're trying to open? have you tried opening simple ports such as telnet, to at least see if some are working but not all?


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

These ports are being requested by "likewise" the linux AD joining program.

88/TCP,UDP Kerberos-authentication system
389/TCP,UDP Lightweight Directory Access Protocol (LDAP)
464/TCP,UDP Kerberos Change/Set password

445/TCP Microsoft-DS Active Directory, Windows shares
123/UDP Network Time Protocol (NTP)-used for time synchronization

I'm not really familiar with telnet, but i can successfully connect to SBS via remote desktop, and VNC connections work on both internally and internal to external.

So some ports work.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Okay, and when you say that SBS is not answering those ports, what error or notification do you receive?


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

well this is where i could be mistaken a little. because the errors are on my Linux box, but i BELIEVE that it is the SBS.

The error is the attached picture from my ububtu.

As far as i can tell the ports are OPEN, but the server is simply not doing anything with them, but i could be wrong.


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

I got this program called ZenMap...

I think i did it right and here is the output. (zenmap.png)
I believe its telling me that most of those ports are open on my server.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmm!
It does seem from the first image that it's stating the issue must be on the Windows side of things, but that seems to show it's open!

Do you have another computer you could use? You could try 'ping 192.168.1.1:555, 555 being the port and obviously the other being the IP of your server.


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

I used a third windows pc that is properly connected, i got this....

...............
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Luke.LPCC>ping 10.10.10.2:88
Ping request could not find host 10.10.10.2:88. Please check the name and try ag
ain.

C:\Users\Luke.LPCC>ping 10.10.10.2:389
Ping request could not find host 10.10.10.2:389. Please check the name and try a
gain.

C:\Users\Luke.LPCC>ping 10.10.10.2:464
Ping request could not find host 10.10.10.2:464. Please check the name and try a
gain.

C:\Users\Luke.LPCC>ping 10.10.10.2:123
Ping request could not find host 10.10.10.2:123. Please check the name and try a
gain.

C:\Users\Luke.LPCC>ping 10.10.10.2:445
Ping request could not find host 10.10.10.2:445. Please check the name and try a
gain.

.................


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok, so it's definite that the ports are not opened correctly on the Server. At least you know this now!

How have you attempted to open the ports?


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

I haven't really. 
How might i do that?

I was thinking that i was ok since the new box is behind the hard firewall.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

What do you mean the 'new box' what is the new box? Is the 'new box' your server? If it is behind the hardware firewall, of course that would be the issue as to your Linux system can't communicate with your Windows, lol.

I've not used SBS, only Enterprise Edition, but i'm pretty sure it would too come with Windows Firewall. You can just disable that for now, anyway.

What firewall (hardware) are you actually using? 

I thought you said you removed the server from the firewall??

Christian


----------



## wlraider70 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok let me clarify

the "new box" is the Linux which is behind the firewall.

ISP---> hardware firewall ---> main switch to a)server01
b)linux box and all other users

I thought i didn't need to open ports on the hard firewall since the Linux box is behind the firewall.
never the less i tried that. attached is a screen shot.

firewall is a TZ 180 Wireless Standard

if there is a SBS software firewall, I don't know how to find it.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

WAIT A MINUTE!!!

You can't ping to a specific port. If Nmap shows the ports are open, then they are. I highly doubt a firewall is causing any problems if Windows PCs can join fine. You don't need to open any ports (especially to the public internet).

What you should check is that DNS is correctly configured on the client PC. You can also try domainjoin-cli.


----------

